# Custom beer tap handles video for a local brewery made from reclaimed wood



## WoodFromOurHood (Dec 8, 2012)

Check out this video i had made showcasing the tap handle build. 

We used wood cut from urban grown trees that would normally end up as firewood.

Thanks for watching!

Anthony

The Commons Brewery Tap Handle Video Link.


----------



## J Thomas (Aug 14, 2012)

That's some real nice work guys and an excellent video production as well.
Welcome to the forums.
..Jon..


----------



## JDMeek2020 (Dec 7, 2012)

*nice*

awesome work...this is something I have always wanted to make...perhaps if i start with the tap handle I'll be forced to get a keg-o-rater
James:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Dan_T (Dec 19, 2012)

really nice. Good work.


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

Nice chunks of wood
Cooincedently, I was asked to make a beer tap for my buddy who makes his own home brew.
He makes a lot of different types so I made it so he could change the labels



















I used baseball card protectors as the plastic sleeve


----------

